# Can someone size these down to avatar size for me?



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd truly appreciate it and rep will be given!


----------



## allrampage (May 16, 2007)

i am not sure what size an avator should be or i'd do it for you.

you can do it yourself.


get PAINT.NET (free photoshop clone for windows).
Paint.NET - Free Photo Editing Software for Windows

open the picture in paint.

goto the IMAGE -> RESIZE menu, select a %or number of pixles.. click OK, then save.


hope that helps


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------

